# Cut Comb



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Sickdog, I have no idea what the market will bear, but I charge an extra $2 per pound for chunk comb ( comb and honey in same jar). A pint mason jar is $18, instead of $15 for straight honey. I bet you could get around $10 for the 8oz comb honey if the presentation is good. Check what others are selling it for on google.


----------



## Akademee (Apr 5, 2020)

You can get a lot for local comb honey. I mean, they sell 5.6 oz. comb honey at Whole Foods for $20.


----------

